# 1895-1898 Napoleon!!!!!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just picked this one up tonight and I am very excited about it. Looks like the frame entire frame was nickle plated then the main tubes painted. This thing looks to be in great shape! I need to find some magic rubbing compound to fix that front wheel, should be a challenge.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2013)

Huh.... I have one too, but yours looks way different than mine. Maybe mine is closer to 1898 and yours 1895. Mine has the typical double seat stays, and a more standard style chain wheel. I can re-wrap your grip if need be, as I am reproducing those grips now. Nice find for sure! bri.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 20, 2013)

How about some grip pictures Brian?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 20, 2013)

*Bike*

Nice find......


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2013)

*Beautiful bike!*

1896 ad







1898 ad






Interesting that Jenkins Cycle Co are listed in the 1898 & 1899 Annual Report of the Chief State Factory Inspector of Illinois.

Listed as having 40 employees (all male none under 16yrs old). When all these bike manufacturers were failing in the early 1900's they may have been selling not only old stock, but trade names like Napoleon. Jenkins Cycle Co's "Napoleon" was trade marked at the patent office in 1897. So when these smaller firms got swept up by larger ones, they kept the trade name. Like "Rambler" which was a Gormully & Jeffery until bought out by the ABC. Pope continued to use the name "Rambler" for many years after.





They were still around in 1904 from this clip but only supplying parts for bicycles formerly made by it. (maybe they declared bankruptcy, re-formed a new company and bought their own stuff from the liquidation???)


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great research chitown! Brian after seeing these grips I was thinking they wouldn't be to bad to make. I might take you up on the grip rewrap or maybe some correct size leather.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Sears & Roebuck may have used them as builders, as they end up in their catalogs.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2013)

It is very similar to a frame that I have been trying to identify, you can see mine here
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37151-Frame-ID

My bike might be the same as an 1898 Mead.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Sears & Roebuck may have used them as builders, as they end up in their catalogs.




That would depend on when the "Napoleon" first appears in Sears' Catalogs? Anybody know earliest catalog listing?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Believe it's in my 1900...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> It is very similar to a frame that I have been trying to identify, you can see mine here
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37151-Frame-ID
> 
> My bike might be the same as an 1898 Mead.
> ...




What kind of crank setup does your frame have, kinda of a different looking bottom bracket shell.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> It is very similar to a frame that I have been trying to identify, you can see mine here
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37151-Frame-ID
> 
> My bike might be the same as an 1898 Mead.
> ...




FTT you seat stays are dual. His is single, like wheel stays.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> What kind of crank setup does your frame have, kinda of a different looking bottom bracket shell.



It is a two piece crank with an eccentric bottom bracket which according to the 1898 Mead catalog was designed so that the cranks could be lowered for racing and raised for riding on the road. I will take pictures and make scans of the catalog when I have time.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool, can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dang I just put the Napoleon on the scale and it came in at 22lbs!


----------



## Dobie (Feb 26, 2013)

I have one which appears to be the same as yours.. it, too,  was nickled and then painted.  I had previously posted requests to identify on both the CABE and Wheelmen.  I learned that the patent date stamped under the BB is Nov 13, 1888.  Does yours have a patent date or a serial number ?  I'm not sure if the patent is for the bike or the crank hanger.  Here is a copy of one of my previous posts


Earlier in the year, I posted a request to identify this bike http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ Finally got around to checking this bike over. I cleaned the BB housing and enhanced the digits; imprinted is "PAT'D NOV181888" or "NOV101888", I believe the former rather than the latter. I have attempted to look it up online in the US patent registry available to the public, but the records available are not complete. Could any of you folks who have access to the patent registry records assist? As well, I added pix of 2 similiar bikes from ebay without headbadges and one from internet with a headbadge that reads US Model 8. The 2 on ebay have serial #s stamped under the BB whereas mine has the patent date. See additions to my sub album http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ . I would like to try to determine what this old fella is. As always, your assistance is appreciated. I'll also post on the CABE. Cheers, Wayne bmwchev@msn.com


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine is stamped 187504 on the BB shell. It looks like your headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical and 2-7/8" apart. Might still be a mystery but getting closer.


----------



## highwheeler50 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dobie said:


> I have one which appears to be the same as yours.. it, too,  was nickled and then painted.  I had previously posted requests to identify on both the CABE and Wheelmen.  I learned that the patent date stamped under the BB is Nov 13, 1888.  Does yours have a patent date or a serial number ?  I'm not sure if the patent is for the bike or the crank hanger.  Here is a copy of one of my previous posts
> 
> 
> Earlier in the year, I posted a request to identify this bike http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ Finally got around to checking this bike over. I cleaned the BB housing and enhanced the digits; imprinted is "PAT'D NOV181888" or "NOV101888", I believe the former rather than the latter. I have attempted to look it up online in the US patent registry available to the public, but the records available are not complete. Could any of you folks who have access to the patent registry records assist? As well, I added pix of 2 similiar bikes from ebay without headbadges and one from internet with a headbadge that reads US Model 8. The 2 on ebay have serial #s stamped under the BB whereas mine has the patent date. See additions to my sub album http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/US MADE UNKNOWN/ . I would like to try to determine what this old fella is. As always, your assistance is appreciated. I'll also post on the CABE. Cheers, Wayne bmwchev@msn.com





rustyspoke66 said:


> Mine is stamped 187504 on the BB shell. It looks like your headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical and 2-7/8" apart. Might still be a mystery but getting closer.





rustyspoke66 said:


> Mine is stamped 187504 on the BB shell. It looks like your headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical and 2-7/8" apart. Might still be a mystery but getting closer.





rustyspoke66 said:


> Mine is stamped 187504 on the BB shell. It looks like your headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical and 2-7/8" apart. Might still be a mystery but getting closer.





I have a Napoleon that is stamped with the following numbers: 53704.... any ideas on the age?  thank you


----------



## highwheeler50 (Mar 16, 2020)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Mine is stamped 187504 on the BB shell. It looks like your headbadge screws are horizontal and mine are vertical and 2-7/8" apart. Might still be a mystery but getting closer.



My Napoleon is stamped 53704,, any idea as to the age?   Thanks for any help.... Vince/NJ


----------

